# Sulcata Tortoise wanted



## DeeBug37 (Jul 8, 2018)

i have been actively searching to adopt a sulcata and am not having any luck finding rescues in Florida, Alabama or Louisiana. Any and all references or information is appreciated. I am experienced in their care as I have one sulcata and two leopards and have built a new enclosure and turtle house with power and heat for my new tort so I am ready if one comes available. I can send pics upon request.


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 8, 2018)

Rescues always have them for adoption and there’s Craig’s list as well.


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2018)

@ALDABRAMAN just a couple days ago post a thread about two of them. He's in Florida, sw I believe.


----------



## Briannesmith1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Are you looking for a hatchling, juvenile, or adult?


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 15, 2018)

DeeBug37 said:


> i have been actively searching to adopt a sulcata and am not having any luck finding rescues in Florida, Alabama or Louisiana. Any and all references or information is appreciated. I am experienced in their care as I have one sulcata and two leopards and have built a new enclosure and turtle house with power and heat for my new tort so I am ready if one comes available. I can send pics upon request.



I saw several on Craig’s list this morning . There is a 3 yr old near Dallas someone is asking $300.. he/she is gorgeous! Also someone with a clutch of yearlings asking $100each.. they looked good to.. I always haunt east Tx Craig’s list.


----------



## Briannesmith1 (Jul 15, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I saw several on Craig’s list this morning . There is a 3 yr old near Dallas someone is asking $300.. he/she is gorgeous! Also someone with a clutch of yearlings asking $100each.. they looked good to.. I always haunt east Tx Craig’s list.



I have a 4 month old that I’m looking to rehouse??? Is that too young for you?


----------



## Vicasi1411 (Jul 26, 2018)

DeeBug37 said:


> i have been actively searching to adopt a sulcata and am not having any luck finding rescues in Florida, Alabama or Louisiana. Any and all references or information is appreciated. I am experienced in their care as I have one sulcata and two leopards and have built a new enclosure and turtle house with power and heat for my new tort so I am ready if one comes available. I can send pics upon request.


I have a sulcata, see my profile pic. let me know if you are still interested


----------



## DeeBug37 (Jul 27, 2018)

Briannesmith1 said:


> I have a 4 month old that I’m looking to rehouse??? Is that too young for you?


 I think that's too young I'm wanting one that can be in an outside enclosure. Thank you though!


----------



## DeeBug37 (Jul 27, 2018)

Vicasi1411 said:


> I have a sulcata, see my profile pic. let me know if you are still interested





Vicasi1411 said:


> I have a sulcata, see my profile pic. let me know if you are still interested


YES I am VERY interested and you are in Florida! Can you call or text me 850-712-5868 
Yay! Thank You


----------

